

Super Logoff - popsift
http://www.superlogoff.com
Bookmark this site if you ever want to permanently delete your Facebook account or perform a super logoff.
======
jonafato
I find the facebook share link on this page to be poetic. On a serious note,
how long will it take facebook to kill this the same way it did
<http://www.suicidemachine.org> ? I'd love to see one of these succeed, but if
my memory serves me, there's been a constant cat and mouse game going on
between them and facebook since it first became popular.

~~~
popsift
Yes, the facebook share thing is quite poetic, isn't it? ha ha - haven't heard
of suicidemachine.org - will check it out

